# double bull blind



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Anybody hunt out of the Primos double bull? I'm in need of a new blind and wondering about this one. I saw on their commercial today that they have a lifetime warranty. Just wondering what exactly is warrantied. I'm tired of blinds dry rotting and ripping apart every year. Any info on this blind would be appreciated.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I know I have a cpl with sunroofs that mite not make it another yr....got 2 still out I need to go get after while. I'm thinkn of going the cattle panel way, would be a little more perm but here you just can't 'pop m up' and expect to see ANYTHING for at least cpl of weeks. Mite just look for a good small black tent....WW


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

I have heard mixed reviews on the double bull since primos bought them. I own 10 of the Rhino blinds. Look them up and compare to the double bull. I have been very satisfied with them so far. I too was tired of buying disposable blinds. I leave mine up from Sept to March so the take a beating. A couple I even leave up year round.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I have used the primos vision blind now for one season with no problems. Only about $179- much cheaper than double bull. One of the nicest features is the magnet window closure system. Just click and unclick. No velcro noise. Totally blacked out background- just wear black, and you disappear. This is a great blind, plus it's very big.

We will be using it this weekend for the youth turkey season.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I will check them out. The carpet sounds nice but I like being a little more portable. Richard I leave mine out from Sept to March also so knowing it can hold up to the elements is a big deal. How does the rhino do with rain?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just get the Escape Deluxe. Big enough for you and someone else to be comfortable and they last in the elements. I have three on my place, two stay out from September through March.

TH


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Bucksnort said:


> Thanks for the info. I will check them out. The carpet sounds nice but I like being a little more portable. Richard I leave mine out from Sept to March also so knowing it can hold up to the elements is a big deal. How does the rhino do with rain?


It will drip a little bit on the seams but nothing enough to keep me out of them. They also use magnets and are blacked out on the inside.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

I used to be a DB fan but not any more. Since I guide hunters year-round my blinds get ABUSED. I started using RHINO Blinds and they are FAR superior to any DB, pre-Primos or post-Primos. Plus, the price point is significantly lower than DB. They still aren't cheap but they're the best designed and most durable blinds I've ever seen or worked with.

They went through some restructuring and have been out of stock but will have them back in stock, from what I hear, later this month or in August. I can't wait because I want 5 more of them to replace some more DBs that are on their last legs. You want their NP-1 model. They can still be found through some online retailers, though.

Enjoy


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

BrushyHillGuide said:


> I used to be a DB fan but not any more. Since I guide hunters year-round my blinds get ABUSED. I started using RHINO Blinds and they are FAR superior to any DB, pre-Primos or post-Primos. Plus, the price point is significantly lower than DB. They still aren't cheap but they're the best designed and most durable blinds I've ever seen or worked with.
> 
> They went through some restructuring and have been out of stock but will have them back in stock, from what I hear, later this month or in August. I can't wait because I want 5 more of them to replace some more DBs that are on their last legs. You want their NP-1 model. They can still be found through some online retailers, though.
> 
> Enjoy


Can't find the NP-1's on their website. Do you mean XP-1's?


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry - I meant XP-1

They're having some issues right now and are short on stock but I've seen them on the web for sale and they told me they'll have a shipment in August. I'm waiting to buy 6 more for this season.

Nick


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

*Do any of you set up a blind during season or move one around.*

My area of hunting has 3 feed pen areas. The deer come from 3 directions. I have some tree stands up and regular deer stands. I have never used my double bull blind. It is still in box.

Do you guys move yours around during season or set up and leave in one place?

Thanks for any input.


----------

